# Virginia Office of EMS Ambulance Inspection



## keith10247 (Jul 1, 2011)

So it is the time of year that we are getting our permit renewed.  Looking through the state provided checklist, they are requiring that we have a First Aid kit on the unit.  

Does anybody actually have a First Aid kit on their ambulance?  It seems to me that the ambulance is a First Aid kit on wheels.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 2, 2011)

We count the jump bag as the first aid kit.  I know of at least two agencies that stock aa drugs store first aid kit for this stupid purpose, but the bag is sufficient.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 2, 2011)

The state checklist shoud list what goes inside the bag, and that's generally your first-in bag ++... Consider your jump kit your "first line" supplies, and the truck stock your resupply.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------

